

Help Us Share Gratitude with the World - jackskip
http://sharemygratitude.com/
We are trying to share the things we are grateful for with the world this holiday season. Please join in with our small project and help us collect gratitude from all over the world. In return we'll make you famous with our background quilt in return. http://sharemygratitude.com/
======
jackskip
Forgot to say we are open to any constructive (or destructive) feedback. If
you have any feedback please feel free to post it here!

